# creating a distressed name for shirt



## stitcherlady (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi, I have found a great place to get distressed applique made, put with a J.America vintage hood and they are selling great! Now I have a dilemma ?sp. I have kids wanting their names on the back. 1st one wanted the cut letters like on the front. I am wondering how to do this or if anyone has any suggestions , I have a cutter that I can cut heat press vinyls with but hoping to find a distressed alphabet in the stock transfer letters and numbers somewhere... maybe a long shot but worth a try. Thanks for any help on this.


----------



## rfbf (May 1, 2008)

If the demand is high enough, you could have some one do a run of screen printed distressed letter transfers for you.


----------



## stitcherlady (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah , thats crossed my mind but not enough demand yet, hoping to figure some way to do singles. Thanks,


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm not clear on what product you are trying to match since you mention both cut letters and distressed applique (plastisol transfer?) but there are many distressed fonts although I don't know how well they work with vinyl. Seems like it would involve a lot of weeding.


----------

